# Bucks get Magloire for Mason



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2204385

Thought Mason was a good fit for the Bucks and would bring scoring off the bench, however it does give you a great and deep frontcourt.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

> In a trade that will be announced later Wednesday, Milwaukee has agreed to send swingman Desmond Mason, its 2006 first-round pick and cash considerations to the Hornets for Magloire, an East All-Star in 2004.


As long as the Bucks win this season and that isn't a high draft pick it is a steal of a trade.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I like this trade, I also hope that Bucks bench at G/SF position will show up


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Just about to post the news! I love Dez, but this is a great trade, considering our backcourt depth...you can never get enough bigmen!

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams
SG: Michael Redd/ Charlie Bell
SF: Bobby Simmons/ Jiri Welsch/ Toni Kukoc
PF: Joe Smith/ Dan Gadzuric 
C: Andrew Bogut/ Jamaal Magloire

I think that is how its gonna look...or maybe Bogut will come off the bench? Either way, this definitly puts us up there with one of the best frontcourts in the league, with a damn good backcourt too!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

It says on JSonline that Magloire is expected to start at PF...making our depth chart looking like this:

PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams/ Charlie Bell
SG: Michael Redd/ Charlie Bell/ Jiri Welsch
SF: Bobby Simmons/ Jiri Welsch/ Toni Kukoc
PF: Jamaal Magloire/ Joe Smith/ Dan Gadzuric
C: Andrew Bogut/ Dan Gadzuric/ Ervin Johnson

SICK


----------



## McCabeEvanston (Apr 19, 2003)

I like the trade. They needed a big guy and next years draft will be weak with no high school kids available.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

McCabeEvanston said:


> I like the trade. They needed a big guy and next years draft will be weak with no high school kids available.


Exactly...that's why losing their first rounder (which will be like 20 overall) isn't THAT big of a deal....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good Lord this team is deep now! 

C: Jamaal Magloire...Dan Gadzuric...Ervin Williams
PF: Andrew Bogut...Joe Smith
SF: Bobby Simmons...Toni Kukoc...Ersan Ilyasova
SG: Michael Redd...Jiri Welsch...Charlie Bell
PG: T.J. Ford...Maurice Williams

If they keep that team together and get some experience, they could soon be championship contenders.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I just heard about the trade on the radio. I remember MAson from his years with the Sonics and still kinda miss him. Too bad he ended up a Hornet.

What is Magloire's current contract status?

G-Force


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Great trade for the Bucks. You guys needed another big man and got a good one. The central divison is looking real tough right about now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I just heard about the trade on the radio. I remember MAson from his years with the Sonics and still kinda miss him. Too bad he ended up a Hornet.
> 
> What is Magloire's current contract status?
> 
> G-Force


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/new_orleans.htm

At hoopshype says he's a FA after this yr. Wish we tried to get him before this damnit.



And Jamaal as a back up C? If he stayed at C he woulda started, even if Bogut was number 1 pick. Prolly would meant you would bring Bogut in slowly.


This is a pretty good trade for Bucks though. Wonder if he'll stay. Bucks should be even more of a better team this yr. Still not sure if the Hornets know what they're doing though.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to you Bucks fans on getting Magloire. Although I must admit I have a soft spot for Desmond Mason. But this trade does make your team better as long as you can hold on to Magloire.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

The only reason why that Bucks traded for Magloire is that they wanted to recover from the draft by taking Bougt over Marvin Williams. Also if they had done the trade a drafted MArvin Williams there is little dobut that I would think the Bucks wouldn't make the play-offs.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

dynamiks said:


> The only reason why that Bucks traded for Magloire is that they wanted to recover from the draft by taking Bougt over Marvin Williams. Also if they had done the trade a drafted MArvin Williams there is little dobut that I would think the Bucks wouldn't make the play-offs.


 I don't think it's the only reason. The depth at the small forward position allowed the bucks to do the trade. Bobby Simmons at the PF position was a dumb idea IMO. A big frontcourt should help this team.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

Bucks just admitted they made a big mistake by taking Bogut in the draft. No way is he a Power Forward. He is just another 7 ft STIFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

uve said the same thing in every thread...Bogut will be a very good centre one day, if not this year, then in years coming.Big guys take a while to develop, hes only 20. Give him time.


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, looking at my name, probably can guess my reaction. 
Basketball wise, understandable and I'm okay with it. In that sense, makes our team better and probably makes Desmond a better player (more opportunities). 
Desmond will be missed. He is a great character on and off the court. I'm sure he'll get a great reception when he returns to the Bradley Center, similar to Ray Allen's return. 

As for where this puts Bogut. I seriously doubt the Bucks are doubting drafting him. I think (and would do the same) they want to ease him in so that he doesn't get discouraged. By easing him into plays, they may help him become dominant in his position (center) for years to come.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

good trade this makes you better getting Magloire see you Nov. 2nd!


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> It says on JSonline that Magloire is expected to start at PF...making our depth chart looking like this:
> 
> PG: TJ Ford/ Mo Williams/ Charlie Bell
> SG: Michael Redd/ Charlie Bell/ Jiri Welsch
> ...


This is a very good trade for the Bucks indeed, but it doesn't make the rotation sick at all. I do like the current squad, but they don't have great defenders and their backcourt depth isn't great either after the trade. Dan Gadzuric will be a great spark off the bench, and he may compete for the 6th man of the year, and Joe Smith is very solid and is a good substitute. TJ Ford and Mo Williams are a very nice PG duo, and when TJ will be at full speed he will be able to take over games. They don't have a respectable 3rd PG which will hurt them. Bell is a nice player to have to complete the rotation but he doens't have proper playmaking skills. Redd will enjoy TJ's return to the court and if he will be able to maintain his high level of play (and there's no reason he won't) and Bogut will show them something then the Bucks have a good shot at capturing the 4th seed. Jiri Welsch is a nice player who can be very efficient but he played poorly since he left Boston. Now, Kukoc and EJ are not young anymore and you can't rely on them too much.... all in all, that leaves you with a team that has a very good, young and complete frontcourt- it probobly won't provide them a go-to scorer next year, but they can wait (and Bogut will only get better). The backcourt has 2 great scorers- Redd and Simmons- that will make trouble to their opposing teams but aren't gifted enough to be the go-2-guys in a playoff team, an extremely talented PG in TJ Ford, that makes the other players better and has the ability to take over games offensively, and a very good backup in Mo Will. However, the whole team lacks great defenders.
My prediction? 5th-7th place.


----------

